# Venison Bacon, need help today 11-9-09



## meat hunter (Nov 9, 2009)

Out processing the deer we harvested yesterday. Normally hang them but temps are in the mid 60's so I'm cuttin em up. My buddy told me about some venison bacon he had a few years back, said it was awesome. I would like to try my hand at making some. What I need right now is the cut of meat to use from the deer. I believe it is the piece of flank like meat that hangs right below the ribs and goes back under the rear legs. It's multi-layered, fat/meat, just like store bought. If thats not the cut to use normally, can it still be used anyhow? Thanks in advance, I will be checking in later.


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 9, 2009)

thats  what you use, it is fairly thin compared to the same cut for a hog but it will still make bacon


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the answer Uncle, appreciate it. Yes it is this compared to pork bellies, but I figured I could cut at an angle and it would turn out a bit thicker. Can't wait to try it. Thanks again.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Nov 10, 2009)

You can also make a bacon-like product from ground venison like this: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=Deer+bacon

They say it is killer stuff.  I'm going to try it sometime.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey thanks panther, that is way cool. For sure this a must try one for me. Those things look like those stepping stones one would use for a walkway or somethings. Thanks again.


----------



## blzafour (Nov 10, 2009)

I have always made Venison Bacon out of ( 9.5Lbs) venison burger and (3 Lbs) pork trim. I get my seasonings from www.psseasonings.com . It is easy to make with the instructions that are right onb the package. Smoke it with some apple wood or hickory wood and you got some good eatin'!!!




Really good with some eggs and toast!!! 

Blza


----------



## tasunkawitko (Nov 10, 2009)

meat hunter - i think the stuff from ground deer would be the ticket. all the deer meat we cut up has all fat removed from it (as well as bone, membranes, silverskin etc.) as deer fat is not very good speaking from a storage/cooking/eating point of view.


----------



## dforbes (Nov 11, 2009)

I tried the link you posted but it took me to one of those sites that goes on forever. Did you post the wrong link by mistake, or could you be more specific as to what link to follow once I get there. Thanks Dennis


----------



## pantherfan83 (Nov 11, 2009)

I googled and found this: It looks like the right website: http://www.psseasoning.com/index.cfm...roduct_id/2198


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 11, 2009)

I also looked up on google for curleys mix. Here is a link to their site for those who are interested.

http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## pantherfan83 (Nov 11, 2009)

Their site is a little confusing.  For instance, they have two seasoning items (e.g. 119-B and 119-C) with exactly the same descriptions.  The B item's price was slightly more than the C item's.  After much digging around, I figured out that all items ending in -B is enough seasoning for 25 lbs. and any item ending in -C was enough for 12.5 lbs.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Nov 11, 2009)

if anyone has a recipe for making vension bacon from scratch rather than from a mix or packet, i would be very interested.


----------

